# Color Question



## Newbee3 (Nov 10, 2013)

Obviously we are not planning on picking out a puppy based on color and we are waiting until the puppies are older to make a decision. But today we got pictures of the puppies and I am dying to know what color they will turn out to be. red collar puppy is the one i am curious about. He is 3 weeks now. Will this little guy be Black and Tan? Will he develop a lot more tan? Both mom and dad are Black and Tans.


----------



## Newbee3 (Nov 10, 2013)

Sorry, for some reason it attached the wrong picture. That pic is the momma. Here is the puppy.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The pup will probably look a lot like mom.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

If both mom and dad are black and tan, puppies will be black and tan. The amount of black will vary. Dam looks a little more blanketed than your regular saddleback so the pups will probably be a little darker as well.


----------

